# How to confirm PN



## jailbaitwarrior4182 (Feb 22, 2022)

I kept having weird feet tingling and a little bit of numbness in my toes and foot, this only happens in the morning and goes away after taking NAC and ALA, im unsure if this is PN symptoms 100% and was wondering how I could confirm, it always goes away but persists for like 20 minutes every morning, im on my sixth day of 250mg ED. I've done like 8 cycles the past 6-7 years, But as im typing this my left foot has a little numbness like its being rubbed against dust compared to the normal feeling of touching the ground with my right foot. I think I might take 2 days off


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

Two days off!  Bro, stop taking DNP immediately and indefinitely! Hope that it goes away for good, or else you'll need to see a doctor soon. I'm not aware of any way to self diagnose PN. Maybe someone else does, but it's difficult even for a Dr. to run it down.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 22, 2022)

jailbaitwarrior4182 said:


> I kept having weird feet tingling and a little bit of numbness in my toes and foot, this only happens in the morning and goes away after taking NAC and ALA, im unsure if this is PN symptoms 100% and was wondering how I could confirm, it always goes away but persists for like 20 minutes every morning, im on my sixth day of 250mg ED. I've done like 8 cycles the past 6-7 years, But as im typing this my left foot has a little numbness like its being rubbed against dust compared to the normal feeling of touching the ground with my right foot. I think I might take 2 days off


When did it first start?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 22, 2022)

PN involves damage to the nerve "casing". You should discontinue the cycle immediately if you think you've got this because the damage is only going to get worse and the recovery period can be very, very long & painful (up to a year is not unheard of).

Your previous cycle experience is irrelevant since new sides for DNP can pop up at any time - that's why I advise treating each run as your first. It's also irrelevant that you're early into your cycle - I've had a client develop full blown PN after just 10 days of use.

Anyway, once you've discontinued the cycle if the pain goes away in time then DNP was the problem. If it doesn't, then it wasn't. That's your confirmation.


----------



## jailbaitwarrior4182 (Feb 23, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> PN involves damage to the nerve "casing". You should discontinue the cycle immediately if you think you've got this because the damage is only going to get worse and the recovery period can be very, very long & painful (up to a year is not unheard of).
> 
> Your previous cycle experience is irrelevant since new sides for DNP can pop up at any time - that's why I advise treating each run as your first. It's also irrelevant that you're early into your cycle - I've had a client develop full blown PN after just 10 days of use.
> 
> Anyway, once you've discontinued the cycle if the pain goes away in time then DNP was the problem. If it doesn't, then it wasn't. That's your confirmation.


Yeah im gonna stop and try again next year dont wanna make things worse, currently 1 day off and i dont get any weird numbness or weird tingles in the morning or through out the day


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

jailbaitwarrior4182 said:


> ... currently 1 day off and i dont get any weird numbness or weird tingles in the morning or through out the day


Count your blessings!


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 23, 2022)

It's hard to tell if you have NP, there are many similar symptoms that can be caused by training and diet (obviously not in the first weeks of a cut, but yes the deep stages), even poor sleep can cause some nervous thoughts. 

If you have doubts go to your doctor, we cannot make a diagnosis through this forum.


----------



## Bigtittyfucker (May 4, 2022)

Trump said:


> @Bigtittyfucker if you want to lose weight post your diet in the diet section and ask for advice. Even with the outcome of this thread this will quickly be forgotten and you will get some great help. We have been harsh here because a lot of people lurk here reading the threads and we want them all to know how stupid your approach was. This shit can kill you just remember that





metsfan4life said:


> I was going to say the same thing here.
> 
> @Bigtittyfucker  yes you’re going to get a lot of hate in the dnp forum for the way you ran it and how careless your actions were. I understand taking a short cut etx based on things. But it’s also good to know that with your 6yrs of being in great shape, it’s very likely during your time off, your body is ready to get back into it and would rebound nicely. But yes, dnp is very unforgiving and can create some serious issues based on how you run it and alongside other drugs you decide to take. It’s a dangerous product taken incorrectly and you’ll get the same type of response from those that are versed in it. Difference between here and Reddit is you have a lot of knowledge on this topic in this sub from vetted people who others can back… Reddit csn just be a straight up free for all gang fuck type of thing. Get into the workout and diet sub and you’ll get some positive interaction so long as you go about it the right way. Best of luck man


Thanks, I might throw some shit in the diet section. I understand why some people would have the reaction they did, I realized I fucked up almost immediately and I will own up to that, but I didn’t think it would take this long to get something constructive, thanks I do appreciate it.


----------

